

RT.com partially banned by Reddit - conductor
http://rt.com/news/rt-reddit-ban-censorship-169/

======
delluminatus
To clarify: RT.com was banned by the moderators of a single subreddit
(/r/news, which is a large one). This was not an action taken by the reddit
administrators but by reddit users who manage the /r/news community. It's
within the rights of moderators to, well, moderate their subreddits.

I do think the moderators in question handled the situation very poorly (I had
to chuckle at the Zombocom link though). Unfortunately there is no dearth of
reddit moderators with sneering dictatorial inclinations and power complexes,
or of reddit users who sleep with pitchforks at the ready to persecute anyone
they judge negatively.

Perhaps the moderators responsible will be ousted, and maybe the domain name
will be re-allowed in /r/news. However, since multiple moderators seem to be
involved, I would be surprised if we see a successful coup. Indeed, I expect
we will discover that the moderators' concerns are legitimate and they just
handled the reaction badly.

